# Opera - Keine Stream-Videos [solved]

## nikaya

Hallo Gentooists,

Opera zeigt bei mir keine Stream-Videos an.Die Referenzseite ist bei mir http://www.youtube.com/.Es wird nur angezeigt "Loading..." und das war's.Die Suche hat einiges ergeben,geholfen hat aber nichts:

alsa-tools gemergtalso-oss gemergedmplayerplug-in gemergednetscape-flash gemergedflashplayer-Pfade versuchsweise geändert

Firefox hat keinerlei Probleme damit.Bei Arch Linux sowie Suse 10.1 zeigt Opera die Videos einwandfrei an.Ich muß also annehmen dass es ein gentoo-spezifisches Problem ist.

Für Lösungsvorschläge wäre ich dankbar.

----------

## koschi

Hallo,

seit ich mein System frisch aufgesetzt habe funktionieren die Videos, zuvor hatte ich das gleiche Problem. Habe die Ursache leider nie gefunden. 

Gruß koschi

----------

## nikaya

 *koschi wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> seit ich mein System frisch aufgesetzt habe funktionieren die Videos, zuvor hatte ich das gleiche Problem. Habe die Ursache leider nie gefunden. 
> 
> Gruß koschi

 

Dafür will ich das System aber nicht neu aufsetzen.

----------

## return13

selbes Prob... bin ansonsten mit dem neuen opera höchst zufrieden, und schau mir flashmovies daher über firefox...

----------

## nikaya

 *return13 wrote:*   

> selbes Prob... bin ansonsten mit dem neuen opera höchst zufrieden, und schau mir flashmovies daher über firefox...

 

Das kann aber nicht die Lösung sein.Muß man doch irgendwie hinzukriegen können.

----------

## Vortex375

Evtl versuchen die "libflashplayer.so" vom Firefox Plugin-Ordner zum Opera Plugin-Ordner zu kopieren?

Frag mich jetzt aber nicht, wo sich diese Ordner befinden.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hunter1977

Ich habe das selbe Problem und habe mal die libflash.so von Firefox in den Plugin Ordner von Opera kopiert leider ohne Erfolg.

Woran könnte das liegen?

----------

## Malla

Es hört sich vielleicht lächerlich an, aber kann es sein, dass Opera die Videos nicht abspielen kann, wenn sich das plugin in einem Ordner befindet, der "netscape" heißt? Das war zumindest die Vermutung von Slegge in diesem Thread.

Bei mir haben die Videos auch nicht funktioniert, also habe ich das Plugin aus dem Ordner /opt/netscape/plugins nach /opt/plugins verschoben. Dann noch den Pfad in den Einstellungen von Opera anpassen (Tools -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Content -> Plug-in options) und schon funktionierten alle Videos bei mir.

----------

## papahuhn

Ich werd bekloppt, das hat tatsächlich geholfen.

----------

## nikaya

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Ich werd bekloppt, das hat tatsächlich geholfen.

 

Dito,hatte auch den Thread mit den Pfaden gelesen aber "nur" nach /opt/opera kopiert.

Werde es gleich auf "solved" setzen.Danke für den Hinweis.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## return13

verstehe zwar die Zusammenhänge nicht, aber es klappt auch bei mir....

Hmm... Ob Opera wohl.......

----------

## nikaya

Ist ja lustig.Habe jetzt ein wenig experimentiert (Ursachenforschuing) und den Ordner /opt/plugins wieder gelöscht,sowie die Pfade in Opera.Und es funktioniert trotzdem noch.

Merkwürdig.  :Question: 

----------

## return13

Hab mich aufgrund der Geschichte mal bisschen mit Plugins auseinandergesetzt - und kann net-www/netscape-plugger nur empfehlen...

----------

## nikaya

 *return13 wrote:*   

> Hab mich aufgrund der Geschichte mal bisschen mit Plugins auseinandergesetzt - und kann net-www/netscape-plugger nur empfehlen...

 

Was kann der besonderes?

----------

## return13

mit dem Ding kannst so ziemlich jeden Dateitypen an jedes programm im browser binden...

siehe http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger.html

----------

## nikaya

 *return13 wrote:*   

> mit dem Ding kannst so ziemlich jeden Dateitypen an jedes programm im browser binden...
> 
> siehe http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger.html

 

Danke für den Tipp.Gefällt mir.

----------

